# Charrel



## LouB (May 24, 2017)

Here is a '78 Charrel I acquired recently (with the help of friends--thank you!)  Its beautifully built;  fillet braised internal cable routing, Paul Charrel's proprietary brakes  Simplex SLJ derailleurs, Mafac brake levers and tubular wheels.
The front fork is striking with Charrels crown--but needs help.  Originally chromed on the inside the chrome is long gone and not restorable.  I'm considering re-chroming and re-painting the fork but preserving the original paint on the rest of the bike. Comments and suggetions appreciated.  I have never owned a bike with this level of craftsmanship.  Thanks
Lou


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 24, 2017)

is this coming out next Sunday?


----------



## LouB (May 24, 2017)

no, long way from rideable. But I'm anxious to get it to that stage.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 24, 2017)

keep us posted


----------



## LouB (May 24, 2017)

Has anyone seen a drilled stem like the ones shown here?


----------



## sam (May 24, 2017)

LouB said:


> Has anyone seen a drilled stem like the ones shown here?   The short answer is YES.
> On the question of rechroming that's the harder question
> The fork surly does need it but finding the correct people to do the work????? Sometimes I feel it's better to clean and paint than have chromers mess up the  part.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 24, 2017)

Lou, search Rene Herse on the forum and you'll see a few examples. 



Talk with Tad - he chromed a whole frame and will some contacts for you.


----------



## WVBicycles (May 24, 2017)

I've seen those stems before mainly on Rene Herse or Alex Singer bicycles. As for the restoration I would restore that fork because a bike that caliber doesn't pop up often so I say go for it.


----------



## LouB (May 25, 2017)

Stem drilled for front brake cable must be a French thing.  Worse comes to worse, I'll drill an appropriate stem .  So few of these bikes to look to for details.  .Re-routing the cables internally has been somewhat of a challenge.  String/shop vac method has helped.  Cant rush on this.  After I get it up and running and dialed in I'll disassemble refurb and go for the re-chrome and paint on the fork only --keep rest of bike paint original but w a new cockpit color scheme.  With the nice white pin stripping--red cabling with white bar tape is my current choice.

View attachment 471948


----------



## dnc1 (May 28, 2017)

I've seen vintage GB (Gerry Burgess) brand stems with a drilling for the brake cable. One was for sale on ebay UK last year.


----------



## LouB (May 28, 2017)

I am a fan of GB stuff have brakes, stem, bars etc.  Thanks for the tip.  I'll be on the lookout, though for this bike ultimately I'll need something French.


----------



## LouB (Jun 14, 2017)

Making progress but have hit a snag.  We need a Simplex front deraileur for a triple with a built in cable stop (not a old style plunger type.)  Can anyone steer me in the correct direction--perhaps a model number that would fill this bill?
Thanks


----------



## sam (Jun 14, 2017)

Here's a front triple--no idea if this is what your looking for
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/SIMPLEX-trip...259506?hash=item2386ca49f2:g:PqcAAOSwz71ZQPZa


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 15, 2017)

I think I just figured out what you're talking about w/ cable stop - a housing stop for bottom-pull. . 


 
If you look at Sam's link, there are several more examples that pop up under
*Les membres qui ont consulté cet objet ont également regardé*


----------



## momo608 (Jun 15, 2017)

That stem/cable stop looks like a home brewed modification to me. You would think a pro would have at least drilled it on an angle so the cable coming out would be inline with the cable housing. Seen lots of those kind of stems but none with holes drilled in them like that. Neat idea but I think it would compromise the structural integrity of the stem.

Oh yeah, looks like one of those "death stems" LOL


----------



## LouB (Jun 15, 2017)

momo608 said:


> That stem/cable stop looks like a home brewed modification to me. You would think a pro would have at least drilled it on an angle so the cable coming out would be inline with the cable housing. Seen lots of those kind of stems but none with holes drilled in them like that. Neat idea but I think it would compromise the structural integrity of the stem.
> 
> Oh yeah, looks like one of those "death stems" LOL



Yes, agreed.  Thanks to Ron, looking at a rene herse type stem as a replacement for the existing generic.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 16, 2017)

periodical ads came up on another forum, belongs in this one, too


----------



## LouB (Jun 16, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> periodical ads came up on another forum, belongs in this one, too




and with those very cool beveled clinch bolts.  I'm getting familiar with words like "potence" and "guidon" etc.  I have learned that most French stems are not held in high regard.  
Slowly working through the challenges.  Looking forward to seeing your "potence."  Ron, is it 22.0mm?
Lou Boffa
San Antonio, Texas
USA


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 16, 2017)

yes, froggy at all ends


 

 
that long clamp bolt is keyed into the face of the stem - they made it that long so you could easily bolt on a decaleur for front bag support


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Or a lamp bracket.


----------



## LouB (Jun 19, 2017)

Headed out to Hank's tomorrow to see how this lovely French stem works on M. Charrel's bicycle. C'est tres beau!


----------



## LouB (Jun 20, 2017)

Spent the morning trying to remove the 22.2mm Dia Compe stem from the Charrel's 22mm tube.  nada, zip, barely moved.  Gonna let it sit with some PB Blaster.  Very frustrating.  Will take another go at it later this week. 
Solved the FD cable stop issue and sorced some lovely French fenders and racks.  She comin.
Lou Boffa
San Antonio, Texas
USA


----------



## juvela (Oct 15, 2017)

-----

Was going to suggest that a first generation Simplex SLJ front mech might fill your requirements but it sounds like you have it now sorted so matter moot.  This mech launched 1973 and you say frame is 1978 so it would be period plausible.




 

It has been a few months since last report Lou.  Maybe its time for an update.  I'm sure we'd all love to see more of this unique cycle!  

-----


----------



## LouB (Oct 19, 2017)

She is coming along nicely.  I've also been riding it consistently.  Lovely ride.  That triple has no bounds.  Keeps up with the racers (considering the riders limitations) and can climb like a beast. Lighting system, retrofited with LED bulbs is functional and classic. 
I've been talking to a painter about re-chroming and painting the front fork.  Also to a builder about crafting a front rack similar to the ones Charrel made.  Pricey, but I'd like this bike to make its creator proud. .


 

 

 


Here are some recent photos.


----------



## juvela (Oct 21, 2017)

-----

Thanks so much for this update - what a beauty!  

Have not before seen this finish where the inner and outer faces of blades are different colours.

The strap type mudguard stays on the rear look beefier than would be required for the mudguard itself.  Is there a rack which mounts to them?

Thanks again.

-----


----------



## LouB (Oct 21, 2017)

TView attachment 695626




 The fork is a thing of beauty--but, in current condition, doesnt really show what it has.  The inner is chromed, the outer is the bike's French bleu.  There is a delicate white pinstripe that seperates the two.  The chrome was mostly gone, and whats there is flaking.  I gave a light coat of paint to protect.  I've decided to have the fork restored--rechromed, painted and pinstriped.  Its just too pretty not to..imho.
Yes, those rings support panniers, though small ones in the randonneur style.
I'm pretty much obsessed with this bike.  The Charrel crafted fender stay attachment points brazed onto the drop outs are making me crazy.  Just not sure how to replicate.  The stays had a  turnbuckle like threaded/reverse connector. This pulled the stay into the brazed on threaded stud...arghhh! .


----------



## LouB (Oct 26, 2017)

Thought I'd see what the Lefol Martele fender and light looks like.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Beau, très Français!


----------

